# Question regarding SMOK AL 85 and PCB (temperature) reading



## Docvape11 (4/10/17)

Im currently running the al85 with a baby beast using the baby-X4 core coil.

When vaping at around 60 watts or even lower ,my pcb reading on the mod goes up to 50 degrees celsius and the mod/tank/battery cap gets quite warm. Should I be concerned? 

Mod is not even two weeks old and using a brand new coil

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Trishan Gounden (4/10/17)

I wouldn't be too worried.

I've noticed that the baby reaches those temperatures at those kinds of wattages.

Have mine for a few months now and it definitely gets that hot every now and then especially on the warmer days. But all had been well.

How are those x4 coils btw I've been meaning to give them a go.

My local vape store has run out of smok coils so I've been using the HW3 's by eleaf. And man do you have to vape it around 70-80w for it to work well. As a result I'm reaching those high temperatures and my battery life sucks.


----------



## Docvape11 (5/10/17)

Docvape11 said:


> Im currently running the al85 with a baby beast using the baby-X4 core coil.
> 
> When vaping at around 60 watts or even lower ,my pcb reading on the mod goes up to 50 degrees celsius and the mod/tank/battery cap gets quite warm. Should I be concerned?
> 
> ...





Trishan Gounden said:


> I wouldn't be too worried.
> 
> I've noticed that the baby reaches those temperatures at those kinds of wattages.
> 
> ...



The x4 is a good coil but for it to really be worth your while with the 0.15 resistance you need to be vaping over 60W to unlock the vapour production and flavour. I find it to be really good around the 70W and higher range but with the al85 with the single 18650 battery its not really feasible because it drains your battery super quickly. Also the airflow is more restriced as it has 4 coils with quite a bit of cotton squeezed into such a small coil. So personally I prefer the Q2 0.4 ohm coil as the airflow is way more open and you pretty much get the same if not better flavour at way lower wattages without sacrificing bleoing clouds.

Think if I got a more powerful mod then I'll give the x4's a go again

Reactions: Like 1


----------

